# Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich



## sunnycrocket (26. Okt. 2008)

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde.

     

Nachdem der 1. Bauabschnitt unseres Teich-Projekts ab Heute beendet worden ist, möchten wir Euch gerne das bisherig geschaffte - und wie wir meinen ganz ansehnlich gewordene Anlage in unserer BAU-DOKU auf unserer HOMEPAGE
http://www.murners.de/
zeigen.

Viele von Euch haben mir aufgrund Ihrer Beschreibungen und Foto´s viele, viele nützliche Ideen aufgezeigt.
Einige sind davon eingeflossen, wiederum andere kamen aus den unterschiedlichsten Web-Sites - und der Rest von MIR.

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir Eure Meinung dazu gebt.

Gruß
sunnycrocket


----------



## Dodi (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Michael,

:willkommen als aktiver User!

Ich habe mir gerade Deine HP angesehen, wow, was für ein Projekt. 

Da hast Du ja diese Saison viel geschafft! Wird bestimmt ganz toll, wenn alles fertig ist. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, gefällt mir schon sehr gut.

Viel Spaß bei der Fertigstellung!
Ich würde mich freuen, wieder von Dir zu hören, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Michael  
Saubere Leistung    !! kann ich ganz gut nachempfinden, hatte auch dieses Jahr bei dem tollem (Regen) Sommer gebudelt.

Was auf deiner Hompage recht "ruckzuck" ging, ist wirklich die Verbundmatte (Teufelszeug:evil ),..
Ich habe das Kleben gehasst (warum gibt es die nicht einfach mit "Doppelklebeband"  )
und anschliessend das Vermörteln,.. ohne alles und jedes "einzusauen".

Dein ZST (Zielsaugtechnik) ist endlich mal ne Box, die auch für die richtigen Querschnitte ausgelegt ist.
Für mich persönlich hat ja die NG Box gereicht,.. aber für solche wie dein Teich wundert es mich, dass nicht auch NG größere Querschnitte bietet.

Was mir nicht ganz so gefällt ( Gefahr von Verstopfung und verringern der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit) ist das Orange Rohr (mit 2x 90 Winkel)
Hinter dem Kasten zum Filtergraben,.. -> da wäre eine gerade Rohrstrecke sicher "etwas" von Vorteil.

Sonst alles Top..!! ( und du glücklicher hast ja die Filtergrabenpflanzen schon eingebracht, als der Sommer noch da war 

mfG. Micha


----------



## hasn3 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Sunnycrocket,  

respekt, ich hab schon Erlebnisbäder gesehen, die uninteressanter waren.....

Das scheint der absolute Wahnsinn zu werden, wenns denn mal fertig ist. Hast Du eigentlich das Jangtse-Staudamm Projekt in China mitgeplant????

 

mach weiter so, sieht genial aus....

:cu Hans-Carsten


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Servus Michael

Tolle Leistung  

Hut ab  "verneige mich vor Dir und deiner Familie"


----------



## sunnycrocket (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Micha,
das mit den Winkeln beim 160mm - KG-Auslass war auch nicht so geplant!
Leider habe ich mich beim Aushub vermessen, sodaß dies die einzige Installations-Möglichkeit war.

Hat aber noch einen Vorteil:
Die Strömung glaube ich - ist allemal mit 160mm ausreichend.
Der Knick geht noch ca. 20 cm nach oben - d.h. wenn wirklich Grobschmutz (Blätter etc.) hängenbleiben sollten, dann drehe ich den 160er KG-Ausgang im Filtergraben zum Verschliessen um 90° nach oben (siehe 2 Bilder weiter) --> dann werden sämtliche 110 Zugschieber geschlossen --> dann öffne ich den Schmutzwasser-Ablauf im Verteilerkasten-Boden - und die ganze "Kacke" wird ausgeschwemmt!

Soweit meine Theorie - ich hoffe das klappt dann auch so!!!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## RainerSchm (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Michael,

da habt ihr schon ganz schön viel geleistet. Sieht echt schon toll aus. Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn alles fertig wird. Das wird eine schöne Ruhe-Oase. 

Schöne Winterpause

Rainer


----------



## sunnycrocket (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Servus Rainer,

danke für Dein Lob.
Habe mir mal Deine Planung und Umsetzung des sehr großen Teichs angeschaut. Ich sehe, Dir ist´s genauso gegangen wie mir.
Erstmal ne Grundplanung, die im Laufe der Zeit ständig umgeplant und erweitert worden ist.
Ist ja ne RIESENANLAGE geworden. Hab gesehen, daß Du Deine Filterteich-Pflanzen im Juni/Juli eingepflanzt hast.
Wie sind diese gewachsen? - Ich hoffe, daß meine im September gepflanzten den WINTER hier im SÜDEN überleben!

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## RainerSchm (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Michael,



> Erstmal ne Grundplanung, die im Laufe der Zeit ständig umgeplant und erweitert worden ist.


genau so war es. Die Planungsphase hat erst mal ein Jahr gedauert und wir haben ein paar mal umgeplant. Den finanlen Plan dann aber so umgesetzt. 



> Hab gesehen, daß Du Deine Filterteich-Pflanzen im Juni/Juli eingepflanzt hast.
> Wie sind diese gewachsen?


Wir konnten bereits Ende Mai und Juni einplanzen. Alle Planzen sind unserer Meinung - und die der Nachbarn - explosionsartig in den Filtergräben gewachsen. Der Fischteich ist anscheindend sehr nährstoffarm - Ada Hofmann Prinzip - daher war dort das Wachstum sehr zögerlich, trotz Dünger. 

Nach einem straken Lausbefall der __ Froschlöffel haben wir bedenken, dass diese den Winter überleben werden. Valisneria hat sich am Boden sehr stark vermehrt und kräftig Sauerstoff produziert - ständig aufsteigende Gasblasen. 

Bin auch gespannt, wie sich Deine Planzen machen. Unsere gingen definitiv schon Mitte August in den Herbst und sind nicht mehr gewachsen. 

Wir freuen uns jetzt schon riesig auf den nächsten Frühling und Sommer um endlich unser Klein-Mallorca geniesen zu können. 

Herbstliche Grüße

Rainer


----------



## sunnycrocket (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde - wir sind wieder ZURÜCK...

*Der 2. Bauabschnitt unseres Teich-Projekts *ist seit dem Osterwochenende wieder aufgenommen worden - jetzt geht´s endlich wieder weiter ....

Zunächst mussten einige Vorbereitungen für die zukünftige Teichumrandung/Randgestaltung gemacht werden.

Dazu gehört natürlich auch eine geeignete Teichbrücke.
Diese wurde Heute fertig gestellt.

*Unser neues Schmuckstück* 


Der Baufortschritt ist wie immer auf unserer Homepage zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

 dabei solltest du erwähnen,..
dass die Brücke nicht "fertig" gekauft sondern selbst "fertig gemacht wurde"...

Ich habe meine eigene Brücke ohne Handlauf gemacht,.. denkst du dass das Leimholz
mit guter Farbe lange hält ??
Oder ist das spezial Bootsfarbe ??

mfG. Micha,..

PS: was machen die Pflanzen im Filtergraben,..?
wie bringst du die Algen aktuell raus ??


----------



## sunnycrocket (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> dabei solltest du erwähnen,..
> dass die Brücke nicht "fertig" gekauft sondern selbst "fertig gemacht wurde"...
> 
> Ich habe meine eigene Brücke ohne Handlauf gemacht,.. denkst du dass das Leimholz
> ...



Hi Micha,

danke für den Hinweis.

Natürlich habe ich alles selbst gebaut. 
Bis auf die 2 Stahlbogen - die hatte ich schon seit Jahren bei mir in der Garage liegen, - aber irgendwann kann man ja alles mal gebrauchen .....

Die Farbe hält in jedem Fall, die haben wir bei allen Aussenanlagen aufgestrichen.
1. Anstrich - ein Deckanstrich - ähnlich einer guten Wand-Aussenfarbe (ergibt eine sichere diffusierende Haftung).
2. Anstrich - LUCITE - deckende LASUR.

Der Vorteil bei dieser Farbe ist, daß es kein Lack ist und entsprechend abblättert.
Die deckende Lasur verwittert lediglich im Laufe der Zeit ... - dann einfach drüberstreichen oder im schlimmsten Fall kurz mal vorher anschleifen.

Zu meinem Filterbereich:
Ein Teil der Pflanzen im Filtergraben kommt ganz langsam. 
Leider sind einige davon durch das DICKE Eis regelrecht erfroren.
Heute hatte das Wasser eine Temperatur von 17,5 °C - ich hoffe jetzt tut sich bald mal ein bisschen mehr....

Ciao Michael


----------



## sunnycrocket (18. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen - wir sind zurück..........das 2. Jahr .... 

Habe mich mal wieder durchgerungen  meine Homepage mit den aktuellen Baufortschritt zu dokumentieren. 

Für alle die´s interessiert. :beeten
Seit Mai 2009 wurde weitergebaut: 
- Treppen zum späteren Sitzbereich 

- Vliesfilter/Biostufe - Installation im Technikhaus 
- Wasserfall 
- Putzarbeiten.... 

.... ein Ende ist leider  noch nicht in Sicht, halte Euch auf dem laufenden... 

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## sunnycrocket (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

Aussenarbeiten sind eingestellt - habe mir zwischenzeitlich eine neue Beschäftigung gesucht, dazu aber später....

Erstmal wurde der Aussenputz aufgebracht und das ganze Anwesen samt Sitzplatz und Filterhaus NEU gestrichen...


----------



## sunnycrocket (2. Nov. 2009)

*Wir bauen uns eine Innenhälterung...*

Ja und jetzt meine zwischenzeitliche Zusatzbeschäftigung...

Nachdem ich hier aber auch in den verschiedenen anderen Foren einiges über PRO und CONTRA von IH´s gelesen habe, wollten wir trotzdem ein "wärmeres Zuhause" für unsere Fische bauen. 
Desweiteren soll diese auch als Quarantäne- oder Behandlungsbecken dienen.... 

Die Winter sind sehr streng und sehr lang bei uns im Süden. 
Ausserdem hatte ich ja schon dieses Jahr meine lieben Erfahrungen mit der Wassertemperatur von knapp über den Gefrierpunkt (in Bodennähe) gehabt. 

Zusätzlich ist uns ein Koi aufgrund einer Schwimmblasenentzündung erkrankt, ein zweiter konnte nur durch reines Glück (längere Hitzeperiode) wieder geheilt werden. 
Die rapiden Temperaturschwankungen in diesem Jahr mochten unsere Koi gar nicht. 

Also hab ich mich vor einiger Zeit entschieden, eine Innenhälterung zu bauen. 

Als Baumaterial wählte ich 100mm Brettschichtholz (3 Lagen verleimt) aus dem Massivholz-Hausbau. 
Die Massivholzbretter stammen aus den Ausschnitten von Türen und Fenster. 

Die Maße sind: 
260 x (120-150) x 130 cm (L-B-H) mit 
mit Vliesfilter 500mm Breite (wird aus dem Technikhaus des Aussenbereichs ausgebaut) und integrierter Biofilterung (Helix-Kammer 70x120x130 mit ca. 100 Liter Helix 14). Belüfter ist eine KOI Pro 50. 
2 Bodenabläufe (50mm) und ein 63mm-Skimmer erhalten eine 63er-Verrohrung und werden über 63mm-Kugelhähne im Flow gesteuert.

Wie immer ausführlich auf unserer Homepage sind alle einzelnen Bauschritte beschrieben...

Viel Spass


----------



## sunnycrocket (2. Nov. 2009)

*Wir bauen auch eine Innenhälterung*

2. Fotostrecke....

Keller streichen, Folie einschweissen, Biofilter fertig machen..

Nächstes Wochenende kommen endlich die Fische rein....

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

 interessant,...  

die meisten sind sicherlich "sprachlos" vor bestaunen deiner technischen Möglichleiten,....

Solche Fotos bringen einen aber selbst auch immer auf gute Ideen,...

weitermachen   mfG. Micha


----------



## sunnycrocket (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo zusammen.....- wir sind´s mal wieder.

*2010 wurde nun der 3. Bauabschnitt in Angriff genommen.*

Die eigentliche Schinderei an diesem Donnerstag habt Ihr gottseidank nicht gesehen.....

Allerdings kann Man(n) oder Frau sich vorstellen wie es sich anfühlt 
wenn 1,8 m³ "erdfeuchter" Fertig-Mager-Beton mit 6-Std.-Verzögerer (Zusatz) 
innerhalb von 8 Stunden verarbeitet werden sollte....

Das heisst.... meine Frau schaufelte was das Zeug hält, erledigte die "Feinarbeiten".... - unser Sohn half wo er nur konnte... ja und ich ......- 
ich war am ENDE des Tages FIX und FERTIG!

Sämtliche Kalksteine wurden auf ca. 10-15 cm Mörtelbett gelegt um anschliessend seitlich abgestützt zu werden. 
Natürlich sollte auch auf die Optik geachtet werden.

Wie immer ist alles auf unserer HP dokumentiert und teilweise auch erweitert worden.

Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## sunnycrocket (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

Hallo zusammen...

Anbei nochmals ein aktualisiertes Bild der gesamten Anlage..


----------



## buddler (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir und unser Großprojekt Garten-, Schwimm- und Koi-Teich*

sieht doch super aus.
wird zeit ,dass deine kinder erwachsen sind.da wär doch sicherlich noch platz wo der blaue turm steht


----------

